# Convertisseur video pour iPod



## boulifb (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un convertisseur de video pour iPod sous Mac OS X par hasard? (je sais que ça existe sous Windows)


Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## kisco (8 Novembre 2006)

boulifb a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un convertisseur de video pour iPod sous Mac OS X par hasard? (je sais que ça existe sous Windows)
> 
> ...



Salut!
fais une recherche, on en a déjà parlé...

sinon, direction isquint


----------



## DeniX (8 Novembre 2006)

Parait qu'un certain *iTunes* est capable de cette fonction


----------



## boulifb (8 Novembre 2006)

DeniX a dit:


> Parait qu'un certain *iTunes* est capable de cette fonction


 
il parait... en effet... j'ai rien vu qui aille dans ce sens...


----------



## DandyWarhol (8 Novembre 2006)

Salut, moi j'utilise MPEG Streamclip.. supertop


----------



## boulifb (8 Novembre 2006)

ok, j'ai vu.

iTunes sait convertir les formats lisibles par QuickTime (logique).
En revanche pour convertir les fichiers wmv, j'utilise xilisoft. c'est simple et rapide.

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Comme il est dit ici, c'est l&#224; bas que &#231;a doit se passer !


----------

